# Green Tree Frog question?



## Scotty_C (Apr 17, 2009)

Evening all,

We have just a built a frog pond, as we want to see heaps of frogs around our house. Every night we get a massive GTF sitting on top of our lattice work waiting for food, so we have been rounding up geckos that run upside down on the roof towards him, and when they get close enough ole GTF (Predator as we call him) he takes a flying leap and grabs them. 

It's a massive drop to the floor and he has fallen many a time, trying his acrobatics, I have actually caught him once so he didn't hit the floor so hard, but he comes back every night to do the same leap.

My question is, we read that they eat crickets so we bought a tub of crickets from the pet store, and fed him one tonight with some forceps. He had a good go at eating the first one we tried but almost impaled himself on the forceps, before spitting it out with a grimace, almost like a 'kid eating pumpkin look' on his face. He turned to face it as it crawled away and about 15 secs later he chowed it down, although he pushed himself right up on his front legs like he was doing push-ups and like he was pursing his lips together tightly. On giving him a second cricket (by hand this time) he took it , but had the same pumpkin eating look on his face, like he wants it but cringed as it went down. 

Has anyone else fed them crickets before? its almost as if the geckos he gets are like eating seafood, and the crickets are like a kid eating veges  

Cheers 
Scotty


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 18, 2009)

Green tree frogs loovveeeeeee crickets. However if they become used to a particular food they can become fussy. In your case it seems to have developed a liking to geckos. I forgot to look what your location is prior to writing this post, but i wonder what type of geckos you are feeding him? Feeding native geckos is less then ideal. A wild green tree frogs diet wouldn't consist of many geckos and you could be damaging the small population you have around your house. 

Now I've address the feeding side of things i just wanted to make a quick comment - I suggest that you make these feedings somewhat sporodic. If the frog becomes dependant on your feeding it could lead to alot of issues. So enjoy having wild frogs in your backyard but try to give them distance and only feed him every so often.


----------



## Scotty_C (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheers for the reply. 

Completely understandable, we have around 5-6 regulars, so we will keep the feeding to a minimum. 

Scotty


----------

